# Eleaf iCare Mini



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

The Eleaf iCare Mini is a tiny and compact starter kit designed for ultimate ease of use and portability. It's perfect for both new vapers making the switch for the first time, and seasoned users looking for a stealthy backup device.



Measuring at just 12mm wide and 75mm in height, the iCare is one of the thinnest and lightest devices on the market. Thanks to the iCare's built in 1.3ml tank, all you need to do is add juice and vape without having to worry about changing settings or fiddling with an external tank.

With the optional iCare Mini PCC, the battery capacity is extended by a portable charging cradle which features a 2300mAh battery to keep your iCare going all day.

Contains:
1 x Eleaf iCare Mini
1 x USB Cable
2 x IC 1.1 Ohm Coil Heads
1 x User Manual

Features:
1.3ml Capactity Built In Tank
320mAh Built In Battery
USB Charging
15W Max Output
Automatic breath activated off/on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

@Rob Fisher - I am waiting to hear about this - interested to hear how it delivers Tropical Ice for you !


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

Got one of these little iCare Mini kits today...



I popped in some XXX because that is my go to testing juice... epic fail... juice in my mouth in a big way... OK maybe it needs charging... so charge it... tried it again a bit later and same thing.... OK time to actually read the little manual and look at the little mod a bit closer... OK user error... unlike normal tanks that usually have a coil in the tank this doesn't... pop a coil on the bottom of the air pipe thingy that goes down into the tank... ahhh that's a whole lot better. NB it works way better with a coil installed! 

Now onto the test... it's a very very tight draw... very similar to a cigarette... and I guess that's what they are going for... the flavour with XXX is sadly lacking and really disappointing.

So I figured Tropical Ice or Menthol Ice would be a perfect candidate for this baby device... now this works a lot better... the flavour with Tropical Ice is vapeable... I guess this would be the ultimate ninja vape because of it's size and the minimal clouds it produces. One issue is that it's noisier than my REO when in Ninja Mod so I probably would stick with my REO in instances when I need a major ninja vape. Blocking the little air hole quietens it down and it's still vapeable however.

Will see how I go with it over the next few days... will also test in the TV room when Anthea complains with the SM25!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> @Rob Fisher thats the iCare image with the offset mouthpiece.



Many thanks @blujeenz!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Lol @Rob Fisher - I laughed 
You filled it and vaped it without a coil!
Epic fail...

Interested to hear how it goes after a few days, if it makes it that far...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/10/16)

What strength nic are you running in there or do you think most people should try and use?

Also curious to find out how long the battery lasts before needing to be recharged.


----------



## johan (20/10/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher - I laughed
> You filled it and vaped it without a coil!
> Epic fail...
> 
> Interested to hear how it goes after a few days, if it makes it that far...



We all experience some mental constipation from time to time, some more than others.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Anneries (20/10/16)

Will be following this thread as I am interested in this kit.

About the vaping without a coil. I have read about a couple of people that did this so... @Rob Fisher you are not the only one, dont feel to bad about it ... haha .. If I get one, I will probably do it too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/10/16)

Wow. We have Twisp already.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> What strength nic are you running in there or do you think most people should try and use?
> 
> Also curious to find out how long the battery lasts before needing to be recharged.



I'm using 6mg (same I use in my REO's).. with all the REAL vaping stuff around I doubt very much that I will give this much airtime... I just wanted to see if it was an option for stinky converts and it may well be a start for them... tight draw but I fear the satisfaction level will be too low... I will persevere with it to see if it grows on me a little and just how long the battery lasts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Acer59 (20/10/16)

Hi from the other side of the world Tasmania. I sùb ohm with a variety of Clapton home brew coils. I use a tsunami 24 with a hòllow pin on my 160 Kangartech squonker. I run my juice @ 12mg. My twin coils are 0.25 ohm and at 45W my body soon tells me when I have had enough nic.

Why I use a higher nic concentration is that you use less juice than you would with lower nic concentratìons as you do nòt need to have as frequent a take on your mod to get your nic fix.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Effjh (20/10/16)

I agree this isn't going to pack enough punch to satisfy a lung hitter, but it definitely has it's place for converting smokers at a cheaper price than Twisp products. The coils are also dirt cheap. 

One of the clients for the company my Fiance works at is British American Tobacco (they can smoke in their offices) and she is on site several times a week. She has started converting them one by one to vaping via Ego Aio's and the standard Eleaf Icare's. They are loving it and prefer the iCare for it's tighter draw. Soon BAT offices will be smoke free. 

I suspect the standard iCare might be a bit nicer than the mini and pack more punch since the battery is larger. I enjoy it for throwing in my back pocket when out on a quick errand run and taking a quick, no thrills no fuss toot for a little nic fix.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Acer59 said:


> Hi from the other side of the world Tasmania. I sùb ohm with a variety of Clapton home brew coils. I use a tsunami 24 with a hòllow pin on my 160 Kangartech squonker. I run my juice @ 12mg. My twin coils are 0.25 ohm and at 45W my body soon tells me when I have had enough nic.
> 
> Why I use a higher nic concentration is that you use less juice than you would with lower nic concentratìons as you do nòt need to have as frequent a take on your mod to get your nic fix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Warm welcome to the forum @Acer59 
We have South African friends that have moved to Tasmania. Small world.

Regarding nic, you are not alone. Snap. 12-18mg for me too!

Enjoy the forum and just shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Anneries (10/1/17)

Anneries said:


> @Rob Fisher you are not the only one, dont feel to bad about it ... haha .. If I get one, I will probably do it too.



And guess what happened. I got one as a gift for christmas, took it out of the box, juiced it up, put everything together tried to vape and sat there with a mouth full of juice. I also forgot to screw on the coil.

I must say, I like this little device more than I initially thought when I saw it. Took me a while to figure out how to set the airflow, but now it is with in arms reach at all times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/17)

You have had more luck than me @Anneries

I never got to like the little iCare
Couldn't get it working nicely

Maybe I need to try again. I really wanted to get it working nicely.

What juice did you try on it?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Anneries (10/1/17)

Silver said:


> What juice did you try on it?



@Silver I have tried all my regular juices actually, even tho I was warned against it. The flavor is a little bit muted but on my high-nic tobaccos it works a charm. 
I must admit, anything with custards you can forget to taste the custard, but tobaccos, fruits and menthols works great, for me at least. 

Hope you can get it working for you. I am vaping it with only 3 holes open currently with a 50/50 Turkish tobacco at 12~ish mg nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/17)

Thanks @Anneries

I tried it with my Strawberry menthol blend which is not too thick - about 50/50 and about 14mg.
Just wasn't working too well. Was gurgling quite a bit.
Then ShaunNadan explained to me a few tricks to get it going nicely and I tried that (blowing through it and a few other things) but mine just won't vaporise evenly. Its asif its a bit flooded. 

Its been sitting for a while so maybe I will try it again soon.


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/1/17)

I still use mine at work every day,made some 50/50 8mg juice and enjoying it. Stealth vape of note


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Anneries
> 
> I tried it with my Strawberry menthol blend which is not too thick - about 50/50 and about 14mg.
> Just wasn't working too well. Was gurgling quite a bit.
> ...


It does tend to gurgle a bit when the tank has just been refilled or opened for whatever reason. It will also have a slight gurgle if the device has been standing unused for a while. It usually just takes a few puffs to clear the excess juice from the coil. This seems to be a common occurrence with all of these new "cup design" systems.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (28/2/17)

Just want to report back. Since I got my mini it has never left my side. It is always ready with a nice 16mg-18mg juice. Still going strong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mahir (3/3/17)

Hi. I'm interested in getting an iCare... So a little bird told me that you can vape 80/20 VG PG juices in this little thing. Is it true? Has anyone tried this or even a max VG juice? The wick holes look a bit tiny so I'm still unconvinced.


----------



## Mahir (3/3/17)

Or is anyone willing to experiment for me hehe. I'm planning on using a 70/30 6mg and lung hit this. Will it work out or should a pass this kit.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/3/17)

Mahir said:


> Or is anyone willing to experiment for me hehe. I'm planning on using a 70/30 6mg and lung hit this. Will it work out or should a pass this kit.


70VG works just fine on the iCare, it may be a little restricted as far as airflow goes but with a bit of imagination a lung hit is possible but probably won't get you very far in cloud competitions

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/17)

Mahir said:


> Or is anyone willing to experiment for me hehe. I'm planning on using a 70/30 6mg and lung hit this. Will it work out or should a pass this kit.



No way you can do a proper lung hit on the iCare... you have to slipstream... and I just don't get how people like this device let alone want to get an expensive stab cover for it... The iJust One is about eight million times a better buy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

